# Hot Water And Towels!!!



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Well - at last!! It's happened!!!

Our 1st GrandEgg has hatched!!! *YIPPEE!!!!!!* (yeah, we're kinda excited!!!)

It's only a few hours old - saw the egg shell sitting outside Mom when we went out to feed early this morning. I REALLY want to take the camera out but - following the astute advice of my friends here on PT - I'm NOT gonna do it....nope....not going out there....there'll be many days to come.... OH MAN!!! HOW DO YOU RESIST????? 

Well - anyway - Wolfwood's first baby has arrived!!!!!:


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Well - at last!! It's happened!!!
> 
> Our 1st GrandEgg has hatched!!! *YIPPEE!!!!!!* (yeah, we're kinda excited!!!)
> 
> ...


cool!....a quick little peek would'nt hurt anything....LOL...


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

OH OK! If you insist.... (Mom sure wasn't happy!!! But I did get the shot on
the 1st try and then left her alone. Dad is now sitting...)

This is what we saw first...









THEN we saw THIS!!! 









Is there anything you can tell us about this cutie at only 4+ hrs old????


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Congratulations to the new parents and to the Grandparents! That is an adorable picture. It is going to be a contender when the photo contest comes around this spring.

Margaret


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow!! Good pictures. What kind of camera did you use? I'm saving my money for a DSL camera. 

AWWWWW...So cute!! What a little munchkin. Could you get some more pictures of the nest area in general? I'm curious for my own loft.

I figured out when I got SURPRISED by my little grandchick that if I had looked around I would have noticed the eggshell and known. However, I was so nervous about candling the eggs I didn't even look around.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations...what a tiny little doll! 

I would wait until the baby gets a little older to take more pics, if she is a first time mom and not used to you being up close.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh that is a great photo!, what kind of cam do did you use?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! I must say i spent some time prepping for that shot before I (gently) pressed Mom away. The rest was up to Luna and, at least this time, (s)he was quite cooperative. Photography is a fine balance between preparation, timing, and sheer LUCK! This is the only one I took of the baby ... 'cuz it worked...but there are several more in my Album....taken today (but not of the baby).

For all those curious minds...

My camera is a Nikon D200 and I have several lenses but this was taken with a 20-70mm zoom. Now that I'm retired (actually, on "disability"....I HATE that word), I get to spend as much time as I want (or can) with my camera. If you get a chance...and if you care to....you can see more at http://4winds.zenfolio.com I'd love to know what you think!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I agree with everyone. That's an OUTSTANDING photo of the first baby. What a doll...........it will be cool to watch him/her grow up.........Congratulations...........
Oh, and at 4+ hours old, all I can tell you is that it's cute........


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

OK. So now the questions start ....

How often do the parents feed and how can we know if Luna is being fed without uncovering him/her and checking the crop?
When do you handle them for the first time?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

wolfwood said:


> OK. So now the questions start ....
> 
> How often do the parents feed and how can we know if Luna is being fed without uncovering him/her and checking the crop?
> When do you handle them for the first time?


You are a terrific photographer .. looked at not only this lovely baby but at the photos at the link you provided!

With a newly hatched one like Luna, the parents will feed quite often .. probably every 15-30 minutes or so and as Luna gets older/bigger, they will feed more in quantity but at longer time intervals. I would suggest just gently lifting Mom or Pop up at about 4 hour intervals for the next couple of days just to be sure Luna is warm and well fed. Take a quick look and a quick feel of Lunas crop and exit stage left! 

Terry


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

I agree also that is an awesome and well detailed photo there , you got the touch  and as far as feeding I think your bird will know what they are doing ,most pigeons do unless they are to young .


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks so much Terry. I spent today day NOT going into the loft so as not to disturb (but - oh - how I wanted to go just watch Luna grow). Tomorrow I'll check every few hours - - take my beatings from mom & dad - - talk to every one else - - then leave.

Other than finding an empty crop (at which point I think I'd go back out pretty regularly hoping to either find feeding in process or just completed) .... how do I determine that Luna is not being fed well enough? How would I know that it's time to bring Luna inside & begin playing Mom? 

Now, I understand that Luna will begin to become accustomed to me just through my regular checking. But when do you begin to actually handle them (ie. pick them up)? 

There's no bowl in the nest box and the box is big enough that I don't think we'll need to worry about cleaning the bedding for quite awhile - even then I would think ADDING bedding would be the choice - yes?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks so much Terry. I spent today day NOT going into the loft so as not to disturb (but - oh - how I wanted to go just watch Luna grow). Tomorrow I'll check every few hours - - take my beatings from mom & dad - - talk to every one else - - then leave.
> 
> Other than finding an empty crop (at which point I think I'd go back out pretty regularly hoping to either find feeding in process or just completed) .... how do I determine that Luna is not being fed well enough? How would I know that it's time to bring Luna inside & begin playing Mom?
> 
> ...


If Luna is "empty" at a check point then wait for a half hour or so and check again .. s/he will probably be chock full at that point and all is well. If not, then wait another half hour and check again. If still empty, then bring Luna in and feed and then put back under Mom and Pop. You always want to give Mom and Pop the time and opportunity to feed as the baby will be healthier that way.

I leave "my" babies pretty much "unhandled" until they are about 10 days old. At that age, Mom and Pop aren't sitting on them 24/7 and they can regulate their own body temp pretty well. Even then, I leave it pretty much to Mom and Pop and only "steal" them for a few minutes and then put them right back where I got them from.

As to the bedding, at this point, I would just add more if you think it is needed. Once Luna is 10 days or so, you could change it all out if it's a real mess. If it's not, just let things go until "you" can't stand it anymore.

It is truly the case that if the baby or babies are being fed, kept warm .. then you don't need to intervene even if things are messy to you.

You're a very good bird Mom!

Terry


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't know about that, Terry ..... I haven't been a bird Mom for very long .... and have only been a bird GrandMom for 17 hrs!!! But I sure am having a great time!!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Polaris (mom) & Luna at 2 days old! btw, Polaris isn't a "1st time mom". She's had several clutches (with her prior human) and we do have one of her daughters - Atlantis. Atlantis currently has her 1st clutch of eggs but that discussion is for another thread..


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

they are both gorgeous!what kind of pigeon is polaris


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

I am just blown away by both your baby photos - how I wish I could take such marvellous photographs! I had a look at your other photos on your link and particularly loved your 4 winds rose! Keep posting photos - apart from the joy of sharing precious pigeon moments, amateur snappers like me can learn a lot about composition etc. (although I'm not quite sure what the 'etcetera' is!) Enjoy Luna (I know you will); my first baby Dodo is now 1 month old, and like any grandma, I can't believe where the time has gone!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That looks like one proud Momma to me.


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm just laughing about you and your "grandchick".  So cute! Can't wait to see more.

I got a video of my grandchick trying to mortally wound me this morning.  It's so cute. I was really trying to get a video of him moving so I could show you guys his legs. I'll post it over in my baby pigeon thread. I gotta upload it first, though.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

tuxedobaby said:


> they are both gorgeous!what kind of pigeon is polaris


Polaris (and Atlantis) are Rollers. 

Calypso, however, mate to both Polaris & Atlantis...for this round anyway .... is a Homer. I think that makes the babies .... Romers (nope...doesn't sound good all) ... or, maybe ..... Hollers .... um, need some help here ....


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

*Luna - 5 days old*

(S)he seems to be growing right on schedule! Dad is keeping himself busy with his other eggs (layed 3 days ago) so Polaris is raising Luna as a single mom and she seems to be doing a fine job!!! 

Can anyone tell Luna's future color at this point? btw, all of the dark patches are skin color. All of the down is yellow.

Also; this is Calypso's baby - - the white Homer. There was previous discussion about the babies indicating a white father's true color. Anyone have opinions on that?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

VERY SWEET BABY! Can't tell the color just yet. Usually around 10 days the feathers will start to pop and you can tell. How old is this one now?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

5 days!

So they don't change color when they molt?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

wolfwood said:


> 5 days!
> 
> So they don't change color when they molt?


Well then, you've got a few more days to wait. Some birds do change drastically when they molt. Depends on what color they are and don't ask me, cause I don't know........
Sometimes a BB will molt out to be a lighter powdery blue, a red might molt out to be a redder red OR a lighter red.
When you see them start to molt, it's pretty easy to distinguish between the old feathers that haven't dropped yet and the new ones coming it. 
A few members here have pictures of thier birds when they were young and another picture after their first molt. You wouldn't even know it's the same bird. I've never had a bird change that drastically.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Well then, you've got a few more days to wait. Some birds do change drastically when they molt. Depends on what color they are and don't ask me, cause I don't know........
> Sometimes a BB will molt out to be a lighter powdery blue, a red might molt out to be a redder red OR a lighter red.
> When you see them start to molt, it's pretty easy to distinguish between the old feathers that haven't dropped yet and the new ones coming it.
> A few members here have pictures of thier birds when they were young and another picture after their first molt. You wouldn't even know it's the same bird. *I've never had a bird change that drastically.*


um....light white to dark white?

And when does the first molt happen?


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

*Day 9:* We walked into the loft today and found Luna alone in her nest box. We weren't quite sure just what was going on but decided that it must be time for Luna to stand on her own (literally!). Boy did Mom look relieved to be out (and Dad was just playing around, anyway!) That gave us the chance to take Luna out, really handle her a bunch, weigh her (4oz), really check her out physically (everything looks great and her legs are REALLY straight!!), and get some good pics of her feathers coming in!! As I started to put her back in the nest box, she nuzzled into my neck .... and I thought I liked the birds before!

Oh yeah, and we did the pendulum hocus-pocus thing the other day. _It_ says Luna is a hen....we'll see!

I'll get the pics posted as soon as PhotoShop decides to cooperate...GRRRRRRRR!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

wolfwood said:


> As I started to put her back in the nest box, she nuzzled into my neck .... and I thought I liked the birds before!


Yep! You are done for now! Nothing like a baby pigeon lovin' up on you (unless it's a baby duck)! 

Terry


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok, its been 9 days since I've posted photos (my 'puter gagged!!!) ... so I have to update all at once ... kinda loses it's impact, don't ya' think? Oh well ...

*Here's Luna at 9 days...*

















...and here she is today, *at 14 days old*....looking beautiful - with feathers, even!!!! Looks like she's gonna have a White head, back, flight feathers, & underside with Black wings, chest, & tail. We would have loved her in any color - - - but we're THRILLED with the Black & White!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Judi, you're really good with that camera. I looked at all the photos, and they're beautiful. Your nature shots are great. I like shooting nature as well. So much beauty in it. Thank you for sharing. And the baby is adorable. I wouldn't worry. The parents probably know what they're doing and will take excellent care of him. Of course, we'll expect regular updates as he grows. And with that camera, you have no excuse. LOL.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Luna is just BEAUTIFUL! She will be a striking hen(??)!!

Such great pictures! Wishing everyone all the VERY BEST with

Love, Hugs and Scritches!!

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

No photos today - - not of Luna, anyway - - but a very positive report. She's now 19 days old and I just saw her feeding herself (!) from the seed dish in her nest box!!! I watched for awhile just to be sure it wasn't an "exploratory-what's-this-thing" action and, sure enough, she was not only pecking the seed, but picking it up AND swallowing! I haven't seen her drink on her own yet, so I did gently push her little beak into the water a bit and we'll likely do that again tonight.

She's standing at the edge of the box looking every bit like she's gonna step on/over the barrier board we put up. Guess we better get that weaning pen built soon!

Magellan & Skye's babies are doing well with both parents tending to them with BLIND loyalty. Both parents are eating an enormous amount of food but the "pigeon kennel" they're in is not all that dirty - - - so my guess is the kids are also being fed quite a bit!! LITTLE PUDGOES!!

And..Atlantis & Calypso presented us with another Grandegg yesterday. Since they lost their 1st clutch - and those 2 were counted in the original "Loft Allotment" - we're thinking we'll let them hatch them out if they choose to. Sure would love to see what their kids would look like and we would still be at 15 birds .. before the Oriental Frills arrive!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

And just what's the reason that we can't get a picture??? LOL
Yea, that's about the age that they start exploring and eating some on their own if given the chance and probably has been doing this for a couple of days. Another week and she'll be looking to hit the floor and check out the rest of the loft. I found one of my guys on the floor last night, but he was with Dad and THIS Dad won't let ANYTHING happen to his babies. I expect he would easily and quickly hurt another baby, but no one is gonna hurt his.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks like you'd better get to work on that weaning pen soon! LOL.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> And just what's the reason that we can't get a picture??? LOL
> Yea, that's about the age that they start exploring and eating some on their own if given the chance and probably has been doing this for a couple of days. Another week and she'll be looking to hit the floor and check out the rest of the loft. I found one of my guys on the floor last night, but he was with Dad and THIS Dad won't let ANYTHING happen to his babies. I expect he would easily and quickly hurt another baby, but no one is gonna hurt his.


I've been putting Luna on the floor for a couple days - only when I'm out there - her legs are getting pretty strong and she's getting pretty bold about exploring! I am a bit concerned about her climbing out of the box on her own as it's more than 1' drop to the floor. But I guess they can do that, huh? Her dad is, currently, the only other loose male and, in fact, her mom is the only unoccupied hen so now is probably a really good time for her to wean. I expect it would be her mom (Polaris) who protected her - at least, I would hope so - as her dad (Calypso) is pretty passive. Fortunately, that's not an issue as Magellan is closed in the dog kennel with Skye & their babies ... and he's going into isolation when his kids are weaned! He does pace back & forth in the kennel above, though, all puffed up and cooing, whenever I've had Luna on the floor!! Ooooooh - he's SUCH a monster!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Looks like you'd better get to work on that weaning pen soon! LOL.


It's all designed ... and the wood has been bought ... and then it snowed .... 

btw - that phrase you have on your signature .... THAT'S MINE!!! (couldn't add it to my sig, 'cuz YOU already did,,,,,hmmmmph


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> It's all designed ... and the wood has been bought ... and then it snowed ....
> btw - that phrase you have on your signature .... THAT'S MINE!!! (couldn't add it to my sig, 'cuz YOU already did,,,,,hmmmmph


That's funny, about the signature. but the one you use is nice
And I hear ya about the snow. Boy, am I every ready for Spring. Then we can ALL dance in the rain, instead of slipping on the snow and ice. LOL


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> That's funny, about the signature. but the one you use is nice
> And I hear ya about the snow. Boy, am I every ready for Spring. Then we can ALL dance in the rain, instead of slipping on the snow and ice. LOL


The other option is "If not NOW...WHEN??" - that the one on my license plate bracket. Gotta keep your options open, yanno. You never know when someone else is gonna steal one


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> The other option is "If not NOW...WHEN??" - that the one on my license plate bracket. Gotta keep your options open, yanno. You never know when someone else is gonna steal one


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Jay3 said:


>


Time to dance...


(that *green* sure does look nice, doesn't it?!)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Time to dance...
> 
> 
> (that *green* sure does look nice, doesn't it?!)


*AMEN!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

hows this for dancing lol 







in the


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

That'll work


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hey Lakota, that's great!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

hey jay3 I made this for you , hope you recognise the pijjies lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> hey jay3 I made this for you , hope you recognise the pijjies lol


Oh my God! I love it! How the heck did you do that?
THANK YOU!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Oh my God! I love it! How the heck did you do that?
> THANK YOU!


I have magical powers  lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm glad you do. It's great.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

I stole your pigeons from that picture in your profile pictures lol thought it would make it more personal


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, here's our girl at 23 days!!! She's almost as big as her mom (Roller) and has a bit rounder body - and DEFINATELY the beak - like her dad (Homer) and she LOVES to be cuddled!!! She sure has been working those wing muscles and, no doubt, they're gonna lift her off the ground soon


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What a pretty baby!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> What a pretty baby!!


agreed! great pics. and the one Lakota did was cool too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pretty baby. She is working those wings, isn't she?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Such talented members!!

Lovely rain pictures!

Luna is just BEAUTIFUL! Love her colors!

Keep those updates coming, Wolfwood and many thanks for including us in a delightful upbringing! 

You are a most talented photographer!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## cammygirl (Mar 2, 2009)

oh my gosh she is purdy!! looks like a lil bald eagle hehe, congrats. Hopefully I'll have pics to post of my babies in a couple weeks!!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

mr squeaks said:


> Such talented members!!
> Keep those updates coming, Wolfwood and many thanks for including us in a delightful upbringing!


Thanks, Shi....but, yanno....who else _isn't_ gonna think I've finally lost it all when I show-off *ALL* of the "grandma pictures"??? 

"...and here's little Luna's 1st poop outside the nest" and - "OH! Here she is on the floor for the 1st time!" and "Awwwwwww. Here's her 1st bath!" and ....  Those people who call themselves "normal" ???? .... but DON'T have pijies ??? .... nahhhhh .... they don't have a clue!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

cammygirl said:


> oh my gosh she is purdy!! looks like a lil bald eagle hehe, congrats. Hopefully I'll have pics to post of my babies in a couple weeks!!


HeeHeeHeeHee!!!! I said the same thing last night about her looking like a lil' eagle ... and got some really odd looks. Glad to know _somebody_ understands and apprecites _true_ nobility!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

What a beauty Luna is!! Makes me wanna cuddle the computer screen  LOL.


----------

